# bonus bass



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Fished a musky tournament on Clearfork this weekend. I lost a musky while trolling one area so we decided to turn the boat around and cast the area thoroughly. Didn't see another toothy critter, but my partner in crime hauled in a 21 inch largemouth on a big rattle-trap. Very nice bonus fish!
Talked to one bass fisherman out there today in that nasty rain who only got one fish and it was over 5lbs. Toss in the 47 inch musky that won the tourney and it was a pretty good weekend for big fish.
EH


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

47" to win? Nice fish! What did he get it on? A buddy of mine from Ch 19, Mike Cline was heading down there to fish Sunday. WB was tough! BLance saw one mid 30's swimming but no one I know got slimed on Saturday. I may have to check Pymatuning on Sunday if the weather holds.


----------

